
Why Open Source Failed - ColinWright
https://medium.com/@johnmark/why-open-source-failed-6cae5d6a9f6
======
wilsonnb3
> So when I write that “open source has failed” I’m obviously not writing from
> a technology perspective,

Well perhaps you could add a few words to the title so that the title
_actually reflects what the article is about_.

The article is actually a critique of capitalism and intellectual properly law
in the US disguised as a discussion about open source software.

At the beginning of the article:

> To say that open source contributed to the overall innovation of the world
> would be a shameful understatement.

> Better would be to say that the world’s computing innovations owe their
> existence to the triumph of open source development

> I don’t know how to calculate the total value of open source software to the
> world, but I do know that if open source software suddenly went away, the
> results would be catastrophic, an existential crisis for humanity.

> One could claim, without any exaggeration, that our current world runs on
> open source software or that our modern world would not exist in its current
> form without open source software.

Near the end of the article:

> If the proliferation of open source software cannot begin to resolve our
> issues with concentration of wealth in the technology industry, and in fact
> exacerbates it, then what good is it?

Sure, open source is literally responsible for the world's computer
innovations, providing an incalculable value to the world _but what good is it
anyways_ if it doesn't seize the means of production and cast away the chains
of the bourgeoisie?

Terrible article.

